# Favorite Schubert's Symphonies



## jurianbai

I am NOT really "into" Symphonies, but recently I spent a good time listening Schubert's symphonies cycle. I just want to know populary which symphonies favorite each other, and also your personal references.

My cycle is the old '60s Staatskapelle Dresden by Wolfgang Sawallisch which the audio still sound excellent.

My favorite, temporary, like this :

1. no.5
2. no.8
3. no.4
4. no.9
and the rest in same order

except that I don't have the no.7 .


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I thought you are really "into" string quartets? Expanding the empire, are we?

Schubert was a very gifted melodist. His gift really suited the _Lieder_ and smaller scale works, like chamber music. But when it came to the symphony, the subjective terms "a great symphonist" haven't often been used on him in the first instance. I enjoy his symphonies and the poor fellow would certainly have written a dozen more had lived much longer. I quite like #5 and #9.

I have never heard of your version from the 1960's.  Mine (all symphonies) are played by The Hanover Band directed by Roy Goodman (on period instruments).


----------



## Sid James

I disagree with HC about Schubert not being a great symphonist. His earlier symphonies more or less adhere to the classical moulds set by Mozart & Haydn, but numbers 8, 9 & 10 (completed by Brian Newbould) greatly expanded what was the then traditional concept of a symphony, similar to Beethoven's 9th symphony. Indeed, when listening to that brooding and quite vague opening of the _Unfinished_, one can't help but think of Bruckner or even Mahler (they probably wouldn't have been able to find fault in such a work, either).

I have heard numbers 3 - 6 & 8 - 10. The 4th the "Tragic" is now being performed more live here in Australia, and I had the privelege to see it this year played by the Metropolitan Chamber Orchestra under Sarah Grace Williams. I also remember seeing the 10th at Sydney University in the '90's. The 8th "Unfinished" was performed this season by the Australian Chamber & Sydney Symphony orchestras, but I missed it.

As for a favourite? I think this is hard considering that they are all pretty good. If pressed, I think the last three (8, 9, 10), because as I discussed above, these are the works with which Schubert greatly expanded the definition of what could be (or what was to eventually become) a symphony...


----------



## Webernite

There are certain works that seem to get neglected simply because they're not heroic and thunderous enough, however well they happen to be crafted. I think a number of Schubert's symphonies are such works, as are Beethoven's Eighth and his early piano sonatas.


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I thought you are really "into" string quartets? Expanding the empire, are we?


see very important update in my post above.

I think I've listen more than one version of no.8, because it is appears in many of Schubert's BEST OF CD. Btw, the set I have also did not included no.10.


----------



## elgar's ghost

1/ 9
2/ 8
3/ 5
4/ = 4 & 6

Nos 1-3 I haven't heard as often (I've not long had Karajan's 1-4 on DG although I heard Norrington's 4 before this) so a provisional equal 6th for those - I'm guessing 1 & 2 won't get much higher, if at all. Amongst my recordings Abbado's 5 & 6 with the COE are very good, Bohm's 5-9 with the Berlin PO are robust and I very much like Munch's 8 & 9 with the Boston SO and Mackeras's 9 with the AAE.


----------



## tgtr0660

There's no debate. The 9th is the best by far. The 8th could've been the one, it feels complete even as it is, but the breadth of scope, the sheer magnitude of the 9th makes it the favorite. Those two are fantastic examples of Schubert's mastery of the symphonic form. I have read multiple times "Schubert" and "great symphonist" in the same sentence. I'm not sure what HarpsichordConcerto means...


----------



## joen_cph

Have managed to collect mostly historical recordings at almost no cost through the years:

_LP Schubert:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur D82 (1813?)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
LP Schubert:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur D82 (1813?)/ Beecham,RPO/cbs mono ml4903
LP Schubert:"2.Symfoni" B-Dur D125 ()/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
LP Schubert:"2.Symfoni" B-Dur D125 ()/Beecham,RPO/cbs mono ml4903
LP Schubert:"3.Symfoni" D-Dur D200 (1815)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
LP Schubert:"3.Symfoni" D-Dur D200 (1815)/C.Kleiber,WPO/dg 79 2531 124
LP Schubert:"3.Symfoni" D-Dur D200 (1815)/Beecham.RPO/emi mono 59 alp1743
LP Schubert:"4.Symfoni, Tragische" c-mol D417 ()/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
LP Schubert:"4.Symfoni, Tragische" c-mol D417 ()/Kertesz,WPO/decca 61725
CD Schubert:"5.Symfoni" B-Dur D485 (1813-18)/Harnoncourt,CtGeb/teld 93-01 85738-93512
LP Schubert:"5.Symfoni" B-Dur D485 (1813-18)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
LP Schubert:"5.Symfoni" B-Dur D485 (1813-18)/Beecham.RPO/emi mono 59 alp1743
LP Schubert:"5.Symfoni" B-Dur D485 (1813-18)/Kertesz,WPO/decca 61725
LP Schubert:"6.Symfoni" C-Dur D589 (1818)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
LP Schubert/Newbould:"7.Symfoni" E-Dur D729 (1819-20)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
CD Schubert:"8.Symfoni, Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/Harnoncourt,CtGeb/teld 93-01 85738-93512
cd Schubert:"8.Symfoni, Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/Mengelberg,CtGeb/membran 4cd 42-05 222339-354
dwl-mp3 Schubert:"8.Symfoni, Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/Scherchen,WienerStatsOper/fra public domain
CD Schubert:"8.Symfoni, Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/Abendroth,LeipRSO/berl cl 50-92 bc2051-2
cd Schubert:"8.Symfoni, Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/Mengelberg,CtGeb/tim 2900 205255-303
LP Schubert:"8.Symfoni, Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/C.Kleiber,WPO/dg 79 2531 124
LP Schubert/Newbould:"8.Symfoni,Ufuldendte" h-mol D759 (1822)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
CD Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Mengelberg,CtGeb/rad ye 40-98 ry 96
CD Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Abendroth,LeipRSO/berl cl 49-92 bc2051-2
CD Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Blomstedt,DresKap/berl clas 84-96 0093142bc
cd Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Mengelberg,CtGeb/tim 29-00 205255-303
LP Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041
lp Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Furtwängler,BPO/dg 6lp 100 years
LP Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Munch,BosSO/rca drl1-0072
LP Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Kertesz,WPO/decca cs 6381
LP Schubert:"9.Symfoni, Der Grosse" C-Dur D944 (1825-26)/Toscanini,NBCO/rca 53-xx mono lm-1835
LP Schubert/Newbould:"10.Symfoni" D-Dur D936a (1828)/Marriner,AcStM/ph 84 rh 215 041_

Preferring the 9+8, and sometimes listening a bit to 3+4-5 but not that well acquainted with them, I´d recommend the *Mengelberg* 9 (1942) as an example among the historical recordings, in spite of the dated sound. The orchestra is well integrated - with those wonderful engaged and fluent tempi and sudden acccelerations, accents and outbursts, he would often excel in. This is also case in the mysterious 2nd movement. The old-school Romantic Andre Maurois in the Toscanini LP-notes asks whether it should be seen for example as a funeral march, or an old legend told in music, or a poem describing the spring night - but cannot give an answer ...

There is another fine Mengelberg 9 from 1940 available on you-tube, where one can also find complete 8ths conducted by him. For a sample of the excited atmosphere, try






The symphonies are not among those where it is easy to discern a specific favourite among the recordings. I think only nos. 8 and 9 really has sufficient material and a sense of contemporary value to be labelled as true masterpieces, perhaps. The Abendroth 9 is a bit of a dark horse and has some interesting phrasings, the Scherzo lasting only 9:54, whereas Marriner in a typically somewhat laid-back modern performance takes 14:31. The finer details were usually not Abendroths´ force, though.

The notes in the Kleiber issue mention that no.8 was kept from performance by Schubert´s acquaintance Anselm Hüttenbrenner and only had its first concert performance in 1865, whereas the Kertesz of no.9 says that it too met a lot of refusal before finally being performed in 1839.

Kleiber´s 8 is also on you-t:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=schubert+8+kleiber&aq=f

The Marriner set consists of a "completed" no.8, but the "completed" parts by Brian Newbould seem much less gripping; there´s a Scherzo of 6:31 and a Finale of 7:02.


----------



## Serge

Honestly, I don't get 9th at all. 8th, no doubt about it. Or 5th.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ohhhhh! So HARD! He's my favorite earliest composer that I love for reasons other than flute music. I just love him for his melodies.

5th, 8th.


----------



## jhar26

The unfinished and No. 5 for me. No.9 may be his most ambitious symphony, but that doesn't necessarily make it his best. I would still rank it as my number three though.


----------



## Weston

I was torn between the 8th and 9th. The 9th might be said to be Beethovenian, most of its themes being given a very thorough workout, but I finally settled on the 8th on the strength of the memorable melodies. I have not heard the 10th.


----------



## Art Rock

The 8th by far. My favourite symphony regardless of composer. The 9th never did it for me. I'd prefer the 5th and 6th over the 9th.


----------



## DarkAngel

*Quick summary of my Schubert symphony perferences:*

Best symphony - 9th Great

Fav historical mono 9th - Furtwangler/BPO/DG
Fav modern stereo 9th - Szell/Sony

Fav 1-6 symphony performances - Abbado/COE/DG
(8,9 not as good however)

Fav misc symphony CD - Beecham/GROTC


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Much as I respect and admire the great C-major Symphony, there is something utterly sublime and transcendent about the b-minor Symphony.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> is something utterly sublime and transcendent about the b-minor Symphony.


the b minor came from a far distant galaxy, and it was dropped on Schubert's desk. Schubert simply copied it in his own handwriting and destroyed the original score.

But honestly, the B minor symphony is so unique it is unfathomable.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's interesting that his 8th Symphony is so popular/loved, and it's only 2 movements, not even a complete symphony. So, it just goes to show that it doesn't take a 40-50 minute full symphony to catch people's attention. 

Imagine what the other movements would have been like...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Imagine what the other movements would have been like...


the other movements would have been garbage :devil: Schubert hit his peak in the second movement, and realized 2 other movements would have spoiled the symphony. somethings are better left unfinished.


----------



## TresPicos

I often listen to Schubert's symphonies at work, and last week I went through all the seven finished ones and the five or so unfinished ones.

The greatest: *The Great*. Isn't that how it got its name? 

Possibly tied with the *5th*. Those two are outstanding. The beginning of the 5th is just pure bliss.

In third place, my recent favorite: the *2nd*. So energetic and catchy and full of life! Like in the beginning of the Allegro vivace after the introductory Largo of the first movement. Man...

Then, the *8th/Unfinished*, of course.

After that, two more catchy ones: *1st* and *3rd*.

The *6th* is good, but a little anonymous. The *7th *is a little strange.

And at the bottom... Well, maybe I got a bad recording of the *4th*, I don't know.

OT: The Finale of the Great would make a good wedding march, I think. It almost makes me want to get married some day.


----------



## peeyaj

I love Franz Schubert. I keep my torrenting hours especially for him.

My favorite is the Great C-major Symphony. I like it more than Herr Beethoven's Ninth. The second movement of Schubert's Ninth is pure heaven! It's like I hear angels singing on the symphony. The movement, full of high drama, punctuated by silence and the resolution on the end, made it my favorite movement on all Symphonies I heard.

The trio section in the Scherzo is awesome! If he only lived 10 years or more, he would be greater than Beethoven. Gasp!

He achieved more than in his 31 years than Beethoven, when Beethoveen is only 31.


----------



## elgar's ghost

peeyaj - strange how that majestic second movement from Schubert's 9th brings different images to mind. When I first heard it I imagined someone taking big strides in the fresh Tyrollean air.


----------



## peeyaj

elgars ghost said:


> peeyaj - strange how that majestic second movement from Schubert's 9th brings different images to mind. When I first heard it I imagined someone taking big strides in the fresh Tyrollean air.


Amen to that. The Ninth Symphony seems always fresh. You could always discover something new and it always blow my mind. For example, *I hear thunders, galloping horses, cranking chariots and dancing babies.*

Herr Schumann once said that Schubert introduce the song in the Symphony, in reference to it's song-like melody.


----------



## Saturnus

Best symphony: No.9 ! 

Best recording: Swedish Chamber orchestra on bis. It's perfect beyond words and I actually consider this the best recording I've heard of anything. I originally just bought it for value (the CD also contains no.8) but I was completely blown away.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Does anyone have any thoughts about Gardiner's recording of the 9th?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Was that with the VPO on DG, Manxfeeder? If so, I used to have it but I'll be damned if I know where it's got to. It was the first recording of the 9th I bought so first impressions last - hence I liked it very much. I'd have to listen to it again in order to compare it with the others I have, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Was that with the VPO on DG, Manxfeeder?


That's the one. One time I was going through all my Schubert 9s, and it was in this version where I noticed how that, though the melodies repeated without much variance, there were interesting colors and orchestral effects flitting along in the background.


----------



## poconoron

Favorites are 9th, 8th and 5th in that order.


----------



## Schubertiade




----------



## opus55

jurianbai said:


> My cycle is the old '60s Staatskapelle Dresden by Wolfgang Sawallisch which the audio still sound excellent.


I have them too. I'm not completely satisfied with the cycle and may consider HIP style recording in the future.

Anyways, I voted for 8 - it is a remarkably moving symphony!

Also have Karajan's EMI recording of 8 and 9 but the orchestra sounds too heavy and over-dramatic if I remember right. I don't feel like I have a recording that lets me enjoy Schubert symphonies to their full potential.


----------



## moody

I find that the great problem with the 9th is pacing and if the conductor can't get it right he's lost. The best of all for this was Adrian Boult and in his very last concert he conducted it and it was magnificent. Others that I am particularly keen on are Steinberg with the Boston and Furtwaengler in 1951 and in 1953 live both with the Berlin Phil. Toscanini and Szell usually can do no wrong as far as I am concerned bot for this work I find them somewhat unrelenting.


----------



## Crudblud

No. 8. Favourite recording being the Suitner/Berlin Staatskapelle disc of Nos. 5 & 8.


----------



## Kalervonpoika

I haven't heard the First and the Second, but leaving them off my three personal favourites are the Fourth, Fifth and Ninth.
Heare are the recordings I like the most (I've only listened to three or four different versions of each one)

Fourth Symphony - Carlo Maria Giulini/Chicago Symphony
Fifth Symphony - Leonard Bernstein/Concertgebouw Orchestra
Ninth Symphony - Leonard Bernstein/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (it's a DVD)


----------



## Kryten

I choose the 4th by default - it's the only one I've heard... for now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Nothing beats no. 3.


----------



## Itullian

9. never tire of it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Itullian said:


> 9. never tire of it


I said: Nothing beats no. 3.


----------



## Crudblud

You also said Nyman was good, clearly you are not infallible.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> You also said Nyman was good, clearly you are not infallible.


No. You are incorrect with your assumption that I'm "not infallible." I am always right.


----------



## Crudblud

Oh yeah? Well one time I ate a tree.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Oh yeah? Well one time I ate a tree.


_Really?_ Come on now. There was one time I drank a rhinoceros. Beat that.


----------



## Crudblud

Pfft, I was doing that when I was about knee high to a grasshopper.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Pfft, I was doing that when I was about knee high to a grasshopper.


Ha! I could do that when I was even less developed! Anyway when _I_ was knee high to a grasshopper I had already inhaled 12 entire oil tankers in one go. Bet _you_ couldn't have done that!


----------



## Crudblud

My very first meal, not an hour out of my mother's womb, was the Sydney Opera House. That new one is a fake made of milk and toilet paper.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> My very first meal, not an hour out of my mother's womb, was the Sydney Opera House. That new one is a fake made of milk and toilet paper.


When I was _still inside_ my mother's womb I consumed the Royal Albert Hall. It was replaced by a cardboard box and everyone in the world had to be hypnotised into thinking that it was still there in its proper form.


----------



## Crudblud

I thought we were really connecting here, but then you have to go and tell a lie like that. How could you bring lies in to what has been such an honest conversation? You sicken me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I thought we were really connecting here, but then you have to go and tell a lie like that. How could you bring lies in to what has been such an honest conversation? You sicken me.


I've put myself on a truth drug all through that conversation actually. I bet you've done none of the things you've mentioned. I've certainly done the things I mentioned (plus more, and on an even larger scale).


----------



## Crudblud

You're a liar, a dirty, filthy, digusting liar. I never want see you again, you scum.

I hope you choke.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> You're a liar, a dirty, filthy, digusting liar. I never want see you again, you scum.
> 
> I hope you choke.


I don't think I can choke. (Ever since I first swallowed a planet my oesophagus has become so wide that I would need to find something _insanely_ big in order to choke on it. And that's going to take a while.)


----------



## Stroopwafel

Has to be No. 8 
Its just absolutely gorgeous, there is something about it that makes it hauntingly beautiful and stunning.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Fools! Such insignificant feats! Once, I swallowed the whole Universe! It was disgusting, so I induced vomiting...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Fools! Such insignificant feats! Once, I swallowed the whole Universe! It was disgusting, so I induced vomiting...












That conversation is over, Klavierspieler.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That conversation is over, Klavierspieler.




......................


----------



## Arsakes

It's nice to find an active Classic Music Forum.

Most of Schubert symphonies have high quality. His style is more similar to Haydn rather Beethoven, more like the best of Haydn. My least favorite is No.7, it hasn't much feeling in itself. 

I find No.2 the Schubert's most impressive. Then, No. 8,5 and 10. Number 9 is 'great', but after sometime it bores you.


----------



## thetrout

Has anyone heard Harnoncourt's cycle. I obtained this smart package and so far, I love it with the exception of his 8th 1st movement which I find a bit plodding (I prefer it faster, like Mackerras'). Harnoncourt's 5th is particuarly good.


----------



## peeyaj

The percentage on the poll doesn't add up! It's more than 100%.


----------



## stevederekson

My favourite is, and will always be, the 4th "Tragic".


----------



## Marschallin Blair

stevederekson said:


> My favourite is, and will always be, the 4th "Tragic".


I really love the first movement of the tragic-- but with a full-tilt 'charge' to it, a la Markevitch:









And, for the Ninth?; the Furtwangler is wide-open throttle amazing:


----------



## DaDirkNL

Next week on friday I am going to my favourite Schubert symphony. Wich is the ninth.


----------



## hpowders

Check out the 9th with Georg Solti directing the Vienna Philharmonic.
Absolutely towering!!!!


----------



## gellio

thetrout said:


> Has anyone heard Harnoncourt's cycle. I obtained this smart package and so far, I love it with the exception of his 8th 1st movement which I find a bit plodding (I prefer it faster, like Mackerras'). Harnoncourt's 5th is particuarly good.


I just got it a few weeks ago. It's amazing. It has completely changed my perception about these works, especially the 4th. Good God the Bohm and Abbado cycles are total bores. No wonders I wasn't crazy about Schubert's 4th. Now it ranks among my most favorite symphonies.


----------



## gellio

The 4th. It is not only my favorite Schubert symphony, it is my favorite symphony.


----------



## Merl

gellio said:


> I just got it a few weeks ago. It's amazing. It has completely changed my perception about these works, especially the 4th. Good God the Bohm and Abbado cycles are total bores. No wonders I wasn't crazy about Schubert's 4th. Now it ranks among my most favorite symphonies.


I tend to agree. Abbado's cycle is largely anonymous and, for me, Bohm tends to suck some of the life out of the earlier symphonies (although he"s good in the later ones). Compare that to Davis or Menuhin who make the early symphonies dance. I cant remember what i put on this poll when i voted but the 6th does tend to be my favoutite most of the time.


----------



## DavidA

No 8 has always been my favourite especially as it was my late father's favourite too and so it reminds me of him.
Performances? Karajan (Live, EMI and DG), Beecham, Kleiber, Abaddo.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Schubert Great C Majors come and go, but I'm still partial to Szell's late 1950's performance with the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Schubert Great C Majors come and go, but I'm still partial to Szell's late 1950's performance with the Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 124574


I need to hear that. I can see Szell and the Clevelanders being great with this symphony. No pun intended.

I feel like I'm not getting as much out of Schubert's 9th as is really there. Could be that I have yet to hear a really great recording, or maybe my head is just not there lately.

@gellio, your enthusiasm has caused me to revisit Schubert's 4th. I listened to the Blomstedt/Dresden recording in full, which I thought was pretty good, but I wasn't convinced by the last movement. Then I listened to the first movement of the Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw. Wow!! What an absolutely riveting performance. I do not like collecting cycles of Schubert's symphonies, as I'm not a huge fan of all of them, but I think I need to get the Harnoncourt cycle to supplement the Blomstedt/Dresden that I have. There is nothing wrong with it, but I think the symphonies are interpretively a little dry. Which can be a good thing.

I think all of Schubert's symphonies are probably really good. I just have yet to come around on many of them. That being said, my favorite is definitely the 8th, the Unfinished. The others I like are the 5th, the 4th, the 9th, and the 3rd. I'm afraid 1, 2, and 6 don't do terribly much for me.


----------



## So Provincial

There's not one I don't like. However, I voted for no 8

The collection conducted by Istvan Kertesz is top notch. Although recorded in the 1960s and 70s, they sound superb. For around £20, the cycle is an absolute bargain.

Is there a better boxed set to be had? If there is please let me know.

The performances knock the Haroncourt set, which I also have, into a cocked hat.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I also rate the Kertesz set very highly. It gives us excellent accounts of the early symphonies *and *great accounts of 8 and 9 - not many sets manage both. Is there a better set to be had? Harnoncourt's second cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic is exceptional. Menuhin's cycle with Sinfonia Varsovia is good throughout and has a uniquely fast 9. For the rest, there are a few sets where 1-6 are done really well (including Minkowski, van Immerseel and Zinman) but which have less good 8s and 9s. Those sets can be very worthwhile because many of "the best" 8s and 9s are not part of sets and can be bought as standalones.


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I also rate the Kertesz set very highly. It gives us excellent accounts of the early symphonies *and *great accounts of 8 and 9 - not many sets manage both. Is there a better set to be had? Harnoncourt's second cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic is exceptional. Menuhin's cycle with Sinfonia Varsovia is good throughout and has a uniquely fast 9. For the rest, there are a few sets where 1-6 are done really well (including Minkowski, van Immerseel and Zinman) but which have less good 8s and 9s. Those sets can be very worthwhile because many of "the best" 8s and 9s are not part of sets and can be bought as standalones.


Ive not played that Kertesz set in years. I should revisit it but I tend to turn to Menuhin and Davis more than many others. Tiime to put a few different sets on the car USB for a change. I've yet to listen to all of Manacorda's set and I've had it months.


----------



## gellio

flamencosketches said:


> I need to hear that. I can see Szell and the Clevelanders being great with this symphony. No pun intended.
> 
> I feel like I'm not getting as much out of Schubert's 9th as is really there. Could be that I have yet to hear a really great recording, or maybe my head is just not there lately.
> 
> @gellio, your enthusiasm has caused me to revisit Schubert's 4th. I listened to the Blomstedt/Dresden recording in full, which I thought was pretty good, but I wasn't convinced by the last movement. Then I listened to the first movement of the Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw. Wow!! What an absolutely riveting performance. I do not like collecting cycles of Schubert's symphonies, as I'm not a huge fan of all of them, but I think I need to get the Harnoncourt cycle to supplement the Blomstedt/Dresden that I have. There is nothing wrong with it, but I think the symphonies are interpretively a little dry. Which can be a good thing.
> 
> I think all of Schubert's symphonies are probably really good. I just have yet to come around on many of them. That being said, my favorite is definitely the 8th, the Unfinished. The others I like are the 5th, the 4th, the 9th, and the 3rd. I'm afraid 1, 2, and 6 don't do terribly much for me.


Yes the Harnoncourt with the Concertgebouw is revolutionary. It is my single favorite classical recording. It is just magnificent. All of the symphonies, but I especially love the 4th, 5th, 8th, and 9th in this cycle. A miracle indeed!


----------



## vincula

My faves are Schubert's no.8 & no.9 Furtwängler/Berliner Philharmoniker '53. 

Best SQ -at least within my collection- from the Audite box "The Complete RIAS Recordings" (disc 10).

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

No. 9 - Szell/Cleveland, Krips/London, and Furtwängler in his various versions. I’m always reminded of Schumann’s quip - “it is as if the all the instruments have become human voices.” Followed by No. 5, but only the Böhm/Vienna version, not speed-demon HIPsters who rip through the first movement. No. 4 is a wonderful work that deserves more attention. I like No. 8, but not nearly as much as some seem to.


----------



## vincula

Allegro Con Brio said:


> No. 9 - Szell/Cleveland, Krips/London, and Furtwängler in his various versions. I'm always reminded of Schumann's quip - "it is as if the all the instruments have become human voices." Followed by No. 5, but only the Böhm/Vienna version, not speed-demon HIPsters who rip through the first movement. No. 4 is a wonderful work that deserves more attention. I like No. 8, but not nearly as much as some seem to.


I'm not keen on HIP versions either. They leave me cold. Must check out the Böhm/Viena no.5. I'm not so thrilled by Böhm's no.9, which must be here somewhere. Any recommendations for the no.4?

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt made three recordings of #4 - all are good (& none HIP) but I would go for either of the two with the Berlin Phil. There are many others that I like but I am something of a sucker for Schubert's symphonies.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

vincula said:


> I'm not keen on HIP versions either. They leave me cold. Must check out the Böhm/Viena no.5. I'm not so thrilled by Böhm's no.9, which must be here somewhere. Any recommendations for the no.4?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Haven't done too much listening to No. 4, but my favorite Schubert cycles are Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden and Marriner/AMSF. They're both appropriately bubbly, lyrical, and energetic without descending into mere huffing and puffing away like many HIP versions. Check them out!


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Con Brio said:


> No. 9 - Szell/Cleveland, Krips/London, and Furtwängler in his various versions. I'm always reminded of Schumann's quip - "it is as if the all the instruments have become human voices." Followed by No. 5, but only the Böhm/Vienna version, not speed-demon HIPsters who rip through the first movement. No. 4 is a wonderful work that deserves more attention. I like No. 8, but not nearly as much as some seem to.


That Bohm recording of 5 is good. But avoiding faster recordings still leave you with a great choice including Beecham and Harnoncourt (Berlin).

As for 9, Krips is great (I agree) but Solti is another good one (coupled with a good #5) as is Kertesz ... and I do actually like the unusually radical Bohm recording. With Menuhin and the recent (Stuttgart) Norrington there are also some really good ones that are unusually fast!


----------



## Enthusiast

gellio said:


> Yes the Harnoncourt with the Concertgebouw is revolutionary. It is my single favorite classical recording. It is just magnificent. All of the symphonies, but I especially love the 4th, 5th, 8th, and 9th in this cycle. A miracle indeed!


It is a great set - if a little lacking in charm - but have you heard Harnoncourt's later set. Amazing.








And while I'm here I am wondering if anyone has heard any of the in-progress Holliger set? His Schumann symphonies were so wonderful that I am wondering if he has done it again.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

^Oh yes, Beecham is superb in 4-6. Perfectly natural, unforced, genial, effervescent music-making.


----------



## Gray Bean

I love them all. If I had to chose a single favorite, it would be the Unfinished. It was one of the first pieces of classical music I heard as a child. I still find it totally unique.


----------



## vincula

Enthusiast said:


> but have you heard Harnoncourt's later set. Amazing.
> 
> View attachment 140042
> 
> 
> And while I'm here I am wondering if anyone has heard any of the in-progress Holliger set? His Schumann symphonies were so wonderful that I am wondering if he has done it again.


Wasn't aware of it at all. Haven't listened to either of them, but lovely box and sumptuous presentation... comes at a price. Nice candidate for Christmas then 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## vincula

Allegro Con Brio said:


> ^Oh yes, Beecham is superb in 4-6. Perfectly natural, unforced, genial, effervescent music-making.


I don't seem to find an album when he plays 4-6, only 3, 5 & 6. Any hint?

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

vincula said:


> I don't seem to find an album when he plays 4-6, only 3, 5 & 6. Any hint?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Sorry, yes, it's 3, 5, and 6. No idea why he didn't do 4.


----------



## Enthusiast

vincula said:


> I don't seem to find an album when he plays 4-6, only 3, 5 & 6. Any hint?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


There were recordings of 1, 2 and 4 but they were never issued on a major label, I think. Perhaps they were distributed through World Record Club. 3 and 5 have Beecham at his best and 6 is pretty good.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Of the usual canon, the 5th for me, especially in Bruno Walter's treasurable Columbia SO recording. Nowadays I find the "Unfinished" needs a really top-notch performance to get my flag waving (though Kleiber duly provides one in his inimitable recording) and I've always found the 9th easier to admire than to love.

But I actually think the Schubert symphony I'd listen to first by choice these days is the completion of the 10th by a variety of contributors, recorded by Bartholomée (one of those involved) and the Liège Philharmonic years ago and still available if you're prepared to pay a quite outrageous price (I bought the LP when it came out and am so very glad I did). If any music could be worth such an exorbitant outlay this would qualify IMO, especially the quite stunning slow movement which (as some of its companions) is apparently largely complete in manuscript.


----------



## vincula

Enthusiast said:


> There were recordings of 1, 2 and 4 but they were never issued on a major label, I think. Perhaps they were distributed through World Record Club. 3 and 5 have Beecham at his best and 6 is pretty good.


So far I've found no. 1,2,3,5,6 & 8 on CD. I was listening to the EMI album on Spotify yesterday evening and found it deeply rewarding.

















Thanks a lot for the recommendations, gents -this forum's costing me a fair amount of dosh :lol:

Regards,

Vincula

EDIT. Have just stumbled upon a non commercial issue of the no. 9 too from a 'live' broadcast at Festival Hall London in December 1955:

https://d2me0q24x7p585.cloudfront.net/748871352926.pdf


----------



## Geoff48

Schubert's I,2 and 8 were initially issues on Columbia and then re issued on Philips Classical Favourites and probably now belong to Sony whilst 3,5 and 6 were on EMI. Incidentally Sony have quite a lot of Beecham in their vaults, probably mono recordings, which might make a good cd box in their bargain reissue series. I particularly liked his Italian symphony and some of his lollipops including dance of the hours and morning papers.


----------



## Ned Low

I just wanted to say i disagree with those who say Böhm is dull with first two symphonies. I find his 5-9 dull .I love those two and Böhm here is amazing.( earlier i voted for the 3rd because i loved these two so much i couldn't decide! I love the 3rd symphony as well though!)


----------



## Merl

Ive never understood why Menuhin's Varsovia cycle doesnt get more love. It's extremely well played, recorded and executed. All performances are full of character, vitall, very brisk and fresh. Its a lovely set. I hate stodgy old Schubert recordings. I have Barenboim's plodding stodgefest and whilst the BPO sound very grand it sucks all the fun out of Schubert. Menuhin is the polar opposite. His earlier cycle is slso very enjoyable too.


----------



## Bradius

One has so much energy and is just Fun!


----------

